# String rechtsbündig ausrichten / mit Leerzeichen auffüllen?



## JimmyNeutron (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man einem String Leerzeichen vorhängt, wenn der String zu kurz ist?
Angenommen, Strings sollen 8 Zeichen lang sein. Der Beispiel-String "Test" hat nur vier, also werden vier Leerzeichen hinzugefügt, so dass aus "Test" dann "____Test" wird ("_" = Leerzeichen).

Ich möchte damit einen Tabellen-ähnliche Darstellung in Text-Dateien erreichen.

Danke schon einmal.


----------



## The_S (6. Aug 2007)

```
while (str.length() < 8) {
   str = " " + str;
}
```

Performanter geht das Ganze mit einem StringBuffer/StringBuilder.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2007)

printf?


----------



## JimmyNeutron (6. Aug 2007)

Oh, das ist aber eine einfache Lösung. Merci.

Nebenbei: Wie würde denn eine Lösung mit StringBuffer/StringBuilder aussehen?


----------



## The_S (6. Aug 2007)

Genauso!? Schau dir einfach mal die entsprechenden Klassen an  . Wobei du wirklich printf verwenden solltest (sofern dies möglich ist).


----------



## JimmyNeutron (6. Aug 2007)

Stimmt, mit printf geht's wunderbar.


----------

